# The Quran is the anti-Constitution



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

The Constitution (including The Bill Of Rights) was made for a freedom loving people tolerant of different beliefs. The Quran was made to oppress the world. The media and most politicians are not acknowledging this reality. But the truth is plain to see.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Constitution (including The Bill Of Rights) was made for a freedom loving people tolerant of different beliefs. The Quran was made to oppress the world. The media and most politicians are not acknowledging this reality. But the truth is plain to see.



Ever read a Bible? Not exactly tolerant of other faiths either nor countries not in lockstep with Judaeo-Christian theology. 

Because Islam copied much of what's in the BIble, a lot of what dumb people knock Islam for is defactor Biblical stuff. Kill followers of other religions sound familar? Says that in every Bible.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Constitution (including The Bill Of Rights) was made for a freedom loving people tolerant of different beliefs. The Quran was made to oppress the world. The media and most politicians are not acknowledging this reality. But the truth is plain to see.
> ...



Don't even start up with your faux moral relativism. I have nothing for that.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Pleanty to knock Islam for without ignorantly acting as though the BIble's about a Carebear.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

Kill People Who Don't Listen to Priests

    Anyone arrogant enough to reject the verdict of the judge or of the priest who represents the LORD your God must be put to death.  Such evil must be purged from Israel.  (Deuteronomy 17:12 NLT)

Kill Homosexuals
    "If a man lies with a male as with a women, both of them shall be put to death for their abominable deed; they have forfeited their lives."  (Leviticus 20:13 NAB)

Death for Adultery

    If a man commits adultery with another man's wife, both the man and the woman must be put to death.  (Leviticus 20:10 NLT)

Death for Fornication

    A priest's daughter who loses her honor by committing fornication and thereby dishonors her father also, shall be burned to death.  (Leviticus 21:9 NAB)

*Death to Followers of Other Religions

    Whoever sacrifices to any god, except the Lord alone, shall be doomed.  (Exodus 22:19 NAB)*

*Kill Nonbelievers

    They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or great, whether man or woman.  (2 Chronicles 15:12-13 NAB)*


That Islam reitterates this is because they make a big thing abot how Jews and Christians turned from God, and Islam is the 3rd time God has given its' will to Man.

Wanna knock a reliigon learn about it and your first or you're just embarassing yourself and your side.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Kill People Who Don't Listen to Priests
> 
> Anyone arrogant enough to reject the verdict of the judge or of the priest who represents the LORD your God must be put to death.  Such evil must be purged from Israel.  (Deuteronomy 17:12 NLT)
> 
> ...



The OP did not regard Christianity vs. Islam. Take your hate speech to another more suitable thread.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Kill People Who Don't Listen to Priests
> ...



You tried to paint the picture that the Constitution which mentions God was incompatible with Islam. Just looking like a little child now. You're a simple-minded bigot trying to bash something you know nothing about. Leave the bashing to us experts.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> You tried to paint the picture that the Constitution which mentions God was incompatible with Islam. Just looking like a little child now. You're a simple-minded bigot trying to bash something you know nothing about. Leave the bashing to us experts.



*I didn't try; I did. <Drops the mic>*


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Kill People Who Don't Listen to Priests
> 
> Anyone arrogant enough to reject the verdict of the judge or of the priest who represents the LORD your God must be put to death.  Such evil must be purged from Israel.  (Deuteronomy 17:12 NLT)
> 
> ...


Difference; the Bible is speaking to you personally. It is up to you personally to take issues with whatever problems you have within YOU. The Ten Commandments still apply; gee whiz, "THOU SHALL NOT KILL". Your lack of understanding does not overcome the truth of what has been taught by those that actually do understand and Believe upon the Word. If you want to live a Godly life you take up the cause by self examination first. I have not seen anywhere where it appears that you have done that yet.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 30, 2015)

Funny how fundy Christians don't realize how much the constitution and the amendments protect us from  fundamentalist Christianity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Funny how fundy Christians don't realize how much the constitution and the amendments protect us from  fundamentalist Christianity.



You're casting aspersions like the rest of your libtard cohorts. You can't take on the meat of the OP cos you'll find a dick in your mouth.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2015)

There is not a single religious text that is compatible with the Consitution.  Maybe that is why we have a secular state and have to fight to keep religion OUT of government.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 30, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Kill People Who Don't Listen to Priests
> ...


bullshit  the  bible is no more speaking to you than any other book.
the idea that it is, is a fantasy and people love fantasy.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

Coyote said:


> There is not a single religious text that is compatible with the Consitution.  Maybe that is why we have a secular state and have to fight to keep religion OUT of government.



Yea, "love thy neighbor" would just f up everything.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 30, 2015)

daws101 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Only in your own mind.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 30, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how fundy Christians don't realize how much the constitution and the amendments protect us from  fundamentalist Christianity.
> ...


Sure I'll agree Islam is a 10/10 on the dumb scale.  Fundy Christianity comes in close at an 8/10.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It's not even close...

This is par for the course for Islam....


----------



## daws101 (Sep 30, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


that would be in your own mind. I 'm not the one who "believes " that one book or any book speaks.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 30, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


 10 /10


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 30, 2015)

daws101 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


It is not the book it is the Word and the spirit. It is not anyone else fault you cannot perceive or understand that.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

Simple fact is yes, Sharia Law is incompatible with the Constitution. But you can't knock Islam for that without also knocking the BIble where all Sharia Law came from originally. Reason's simple enough: government and religion are the same thing. Religions came about when there were only small local governments or at most regional ones and empires. Modern day governments though are the size religions used to be and both are issueing commands on those they apply to. Problem with that is we're to follow our nation's laws, not our religion's. Can't follow both.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > There is not a single religious text that is compatible with the Consitution.  Maybe that is why we have a secular state and have to fight to keep religion OUT of government.
> ...



There are plenty of passages to that effect in the Quran as well: Love in the Bible and In the Quran (Koran)

However, it's all the other religious crap folks hold on to that causes constitutional problems.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Problem too in how most religious people don't have the time or inclination to become theology scholars so over-rely on those who are. As was mentioned about one of the 9/11 hijackers being looked up to by the other for being an expert in the Qur'an. What's a Qur'an expert when you just read it but someone who's read it vs those that haven't.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Agree...anyone can become a self-proclaimed "expert"...and that can lead to dangerous interpretations or sects.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Read about a third of the Qur'an myself and read far enough to know the hijackers and every suicide bomber's in hell. You know, assuming there were one.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 30, 2015)

The whole kill infidels thing and you'll be rewarded with Paradise assume the infidels is actually guilty of some slight against Islam. A kill 3000 poeple you haven't even seen let alone had a finding of theologic guilt doesn't qualify.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...




The difficulty with religion - is that most of our religions were formed amongst cultures that existed thousands of years ago in languages and cultures that are now dead.  Their ethics, laws and beliefs can be very hard reconcile in a modern world if you approach them blindly and literally.  Scholars find a way to bridge those gaps.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 30, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


It's closer than you care to admit.  We have laws in this country preventing the fundies from going too crazy.  That's what they need in the middle east.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 30, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


lol that would be not taken in by that.
also the book did not do that .  someone else used the phrase  "the Word and the spirit" and you swallowed it whole..


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 30, 2015)

daws101 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I suppose someone that no nothing about another that would blindly make accusations at them would think the way you do. I believed before I could read. I called out for God as a child for help. It did not take any brainwashing just some earnest searching.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 30, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


 you believed  because you parents taught you to believe  before you could read whether you admit it or not ,it does not change that fact.
the you know nothing about Christianly bullshit won't fly.
my family started out as holy roller Baptists ,then switched to Mormonism..
I've read the bible (all of it)  more times than you have texted nonsense.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 30, 2015)

daws101 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Good for you. My family was not holy roller types, just common people and my mother is a Believer. It's not my problem you are so hateful. It is all on you by your own choice.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 30, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


not hateful just not ignorant.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Simple fact is yes, Sharia Law is incompatible with the Constitution. But you can't knock Islam for that without also knocking the BIble where all Sharia Law came from originally. Reason's simple enough: government and religion are the same thing. Religions came about when there were only small local governments or at most regional ones and empires. Modern day governments though are the size religions used to be and both are issueing commands on those they apply to. Problem with that is we're to follow our nation's laws, not our religion's. Can't follow both.



Man, the BS you tell yourself. Sharia is not a product of Judaism or Christianity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That's just lame. Maybe, the Quran has its passages that speak to a spurious peace. But you can't somehow tout a book that has hundreds of passages promoting outright violence against all non-Muslims and in many cases against Muslims themselves.

In any event, that's not what you were arguing in the first place.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 30, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



What's closer?

The bottom line is Islam is the world wide leader in terrorism for a reason. It's in the DNA.

ISIS isn't quoting new ideals to recruits. They're doing what's right in their murder manual, which has been around since the days of Mohamed.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 30, 2015)

What's actually anti constitutional is the republicans misinterpretation of it.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 30, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Is The Bible More Violent Than The Quran?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 30, 2015)

Coyote said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The bible is, if not the most violent book ever written , it's in the top 5 .
Not to mention rape , incest etc.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 1, 2015)

Jesus said give unto Caesar what is Caesar's, and give unto God what is God's. That right there is the establishment of the separation between Church and State. Throughout the Gospels, Jesus rejects worldly power. He confounded his followers by not becoming a Maccabean-style military liberator. John the Baptist was in jail awaiting a beheading and asked the visiting Jesus, "Art thou he that should come, or do we look for another?" Even he didn't get it. 

The Bible doesn't tell you how to govern, and it was written for people with zero political power. The Qur'an, on the other hand, was written with governance in mind, and it was applied in the first instance by people who ran a state. The Quran argues that government should be run in accordance with traditional Islamic law (_sharia_), and for this to happen a leading Islamic jurist (_faqih_) must provide political "guardianship" (_wilayat_ or _velayat_) over the people and nation. - wikipedia


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 1, 2015)

Separation of Mosque & State in Islam

The linked article provides a simplistic explanation;

"_Muhammad's model community was a true theocracy, a form of government in which the divine rules the law. Muhammad had duties as a prophet and as a head of state, but he went to the same source — to God — to deal with both. Surah 5, verse 92 of the Quran tells the people to obey both God and The Messenger. Because Muhammad was a head of state with a divine decree, this made a separation between mosque and state both impossible and undesirable_."

In the Bible we have the example of the Babylon system (worldly power) as opposed to the Kingdom of God. The two are ever at odds. The Kings of the Old Testament are typically portrayed as imperfect. In the NT we have the illustration of Satan's power over all governments. "_Paul renounced the whole worldly system. It no longer had any appeal to him; he was, in effect, dead in relation to it. However, the world's pressure never ends, which Paul notes in Romans 12:2, "Do not be conformed to this world." The Greek more correctly reads, "Stop allowing yourself to be fashioned to the pattern of this age," or as the J.B. Phillips translation puts it, "Don't let the world around you squeeze you into its own mold_.""

There are, of course, conflicting passages in the Bible. But the general theme stokes a distrust of government. Islam, on the other hand, is often described as a Total Way of Life; "_[The Quran] provided guidance in every sphere of life, from individual cleanliness, rules of trade, to the structure and politics of the society. Islam can never be separated from social, political, or economic life, since religion provides moral guidance for every action that a person takes.  The primary act of faith is to strive to implement God's will in both private and public life.  Muslims see that they, themselves, as well as the world around them, must be in total submission to God and his Will.  Moreover, they know that this concept of His rule must be established on earth in order to create a just society._" The Basics of the Political System in Islam (part 1 of 2): Islam a Total Way of Life - The Religion of Islam


----------



## daws101 (Oct 1, 2015)

Treeshepherd said:


> Separation of Mosque & State in Islam
> 
> The linked article provides a simplistic explanation;
> 
> ...


Wall of text.


----------



## jillian (Oct 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The Constitution (including The Bill Of Rights) was made for a freedom loving people tolerant of different beliefs. The Quran was made to oppress the world. The media and most politicians are not acknowledging this reality. But the truth is plain to see.



the Koran isn't a form of government. and islam is no more combative and aggressive than certain brands of Christianity. (mind you  that I said CERTAIN brands). And, frankly, while I would never want to live someplace which attempted to impose sharia law, I also don't want to live in a country where religious zealots try to insert Christian dogma into law.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> the Koran isn't a form of government. and islam is no more combative and aggressive than certain brands of Christianity. (mind you that I said CERTAIN brands). And, frankly, while I would never want to live someplace which attempted to impose sharia law, I also don't want to live in a country where religious zealots try to insert Christian dogma into law.



"_Whatever its airs of mystery and images of skulls, pyramids, and all-seeing eyes, Freemasonry's most radical, even dangerous, idea was the encouragement of different faiths within a single nation. Early in his first term, Washington communicated these ideals in a letter to the congregation of a Rhode Island synagogue: "It is now no more that toleration is spoken of as if it was the indulgence of one class of people that another enjoyed the exercise of their inherent natural rights. For happily, the government of the United States, which gives to bigotry no sanction, to persecution no assistance, requires only that they who live under its protection should demean themselves as good citizens..." In other words, in this new nation minority religions were not just guests at the table, but full householders_." -Masons and the Making of America

Americans typically want a leader who has a religion, but isn't too serious about it. Americans didn't want Kennedy to be too Catholic. Didn't want Carter to be too Baptist. Didn't care if Reagan wasn't a churchgoer. Wanted Obama to distance himself from Jeremiah Wright...


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Kill People Who Don't Listen to Priests
> ...



Hmmmm how is his comment hate speech if yours is not?

And he is right- both the Bible and the Quran both are contrary to the spirit of the Constitution. 

That you only want to condemn one is just an expression of religious prejudice.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 1, 2015)

"_God has ordained the two governments: the spiritual, which by the Holy Spirit under Christ makes Christians and pious people; and the secular, which restrains the unchristian and wicked so that they are obliged to keep the peace outwardly… The laws of worldly government extend no farther than to life and property and what is external upon earth_." - Martin Luther

Luther's treaty on two governments or two kingdoms was based on Augustine's City of God. My take on Augustine is that he viewed worldly government as a necessary evil until the soul of mankind could reach fruition. Anyway, Luther was a central figure in the Reformation. The natural progression from the Reformation would be the Enlightenment and John Locke's principles of the _social contract_. 

Islam had no such comparable movements.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I think I was using more of a situational definition of the word rather than a legal version. Coming into an Islam vs. Constitution thread with a bunch of preset anti-Christian crap was nonsense. He can start his own thread on that if he thinks it's that important. I'm not interested in the same lame deflections though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 1, 2015)

jillian said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > The Constitution (including The Bill Of Rights) was made for a freedom loving people tolerant of different beliefs. The Quran was made to oppress the world. The media and most politicians are not acknowledging this reality. But the truth is plain to see.
> ...



There's no geo-scale Christianity denomination that is cancerous and murderous like Islam. You know this, I know it; let's not pretend otherwise.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 1, 2015)

[QUOTE="Treeshepherd, post: 12443374, member: 51930" 
The Bible doesn't tell you how to govern......[/QUOTE]

 It does not tell how to govern, to the best of my recollect - but it gives guidelines for governing and speaks of how one should treat people - to include creatures.

 It even gives guidence for what kind of birds one is to eat and not eat.

 It gives guidance on worshipping.

 It speaks of evil, the punishment for evil and what happens to evil doers - and just as an example = Hitler and Saddam Hussein.

 It speaks of the rewards to the wise and bold.


       Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> .
> There's no geo-scale Christianity denomination that is cancerous and murderous like Islam


 
Yeah. Today it is Islam. Yesteryear it was Buddism in Asia killing so many people from about the 18th Century to about the early 19th Century.


    Shadow 355


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 1, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



That has to be the most retarded thing I've heard today.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


 
 Life makes it circles. War, power, politics makes its circles ; and if you know history you would know aht i just said is true.

 Europe is not the threat that they was in the past. Soon they will be again. It takes time, and it may even be a generation - But again ; war - power - politics....all make a circle.

 From the bible ages to now - the sands, the mountains - Europe - Asia and now back to the sands again. History is......repeating itself.

   Shadow 355


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 1, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...



If you learned how to edit your semi-mindless posts, you could write fortune cookies.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


 
I'm smart.

Military Service - 11 years + I am a Combat Veteran + I have a strong security background, compliments of the United States Government.

College - I have a College Degree.

Work - Public Safety for the past 23 years. I am what I describe as an assistant supervisor, although I do not receive any extra pay for my supervisory dutys.

I do research very well.

I study, I read books and I pay attention to detail.....most of the time.

And I very rarely "Miss a trick".


   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 1, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> If you learned how to edit your semi-mindless posts, you could write fortune cookies.


 

My Drill Sergeant in Basic Training signed my Basic Training Year Book which had pictures of Basic Training and Soldiers in my Basic Training Company.

He wrote = " Drop Dick. No shit Batman. Everytime you start to think you get dangerous."

                    -  Drill Sergeant L. Dubiel

-----------------------


I showed up, with alot of training my father had taught me. Observation and Listening Post. Bivouac. "Squaring Away my bunk ( bed ). Weapons. And a host of other stuff I already knew; thanks from being raised in a Military Family.

 I was a heck of a Soldier in Basic Training. As was I in the Reserves and Active Duty. I had one heck of a career and learned so much.

     Shadow 355


----------



## jillian (Oct 2, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



geo-scale? probably not. but  I don't think I said it was "geo-scale". i'm pretty sure the relatives of Dr. Till aren't really concerned with that, however.


----------



## jillian (Oct 2, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > shadow355 said:
> ...



to be fair, just because someone is intelligent doesn't mean they can write. and while I think you're basically saying that things run in cycles and if it's not one group it's another, i'm not certain that is clear in what you wrote.

although you are right about things going in cycles.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 2, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Of course not- you just want to attack Islam- for having a book that is as 'anti-Constitutional' as the Bible. And really, really don't want anyone to talk about how the Bible is just as 'anti-Constitutional'

Nothing bigoted about that at all.  Nothing blatantly anti-Muslim about that.


----------



## Syriusly (Oct 2, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Not any more. Go back to 1500 and 1600 and the only religion that was truly 'geo-scale' and cancerous and murderous was Christianity.

As Portugal, and then Spain, then France, Holland and Britain expanded through the world they forcibly converted millions of people to Christianity, over threw rulers that weren't Christian, and imposed a Christian based government from Asia to the Americas. Christians are completely capable of every extreme that groups yelling "Allah" are capable of- luckily for us- Christianity matured- and frankly the West secularlized so that Religion had less power- the Pope no longer commands armies, there is no longer a Holy Roman Emperor, no more Cromwells, no more Reformation. Want to see real violence- look at the violence of Christians versus Christians in the 100 years war. 

Muslim extremism is dangerous- but most Muslims in the world live peaceful lives- and most people killed by Muslims- are killed by their fellow Muslims. 

I wish my fellow Americans would spend less time determined to be terrified of every Muslim- so we can focus on defeating the Muslim extremists who pose some risk to us.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2015)

*Myth*:
_The Constitution reflects Christian principles and morals._



*Response*:
Opponents of church/state separation sometimes claim that the Constitution embodies or reflects fundamental Christian morals and principles. Their point seems to be that we should regard the Constitution as a Christian document, not as a secular document. Since the Constitution is the foundation of the American government, the implication is that American government is Christian in nature, not secular, and so it's only right if Christian beliefs are promoted by the state.


Is any of this true?

Although the argument seems to flow relatively smoothly, the opening premise stands on very shaky ground. For one thing, it is clear that there is no obvious and unequivocal statement in the Constitution which specifies the importance or even relevance of Christian principles or morals — at no point is Christianity in any way singled out as a basis for any provision, principle, or institution. Therefore, anyone who wants to argue that Christianity is indeed present in that text must provide well supported and reasonable interpretations.


*Biblical vs. Constitutional Government*
One of the most common interpretations offered by opponents of church/state separation is that the government structures created by the Constitution reflect governing principles outlined in the Bible. For example, it is argued that the tripartite separation of powers and system of checks and balances was derived from Isaiah 33:22, "For the Lord is our judge, the Lord is our lawgiver, the Lord is our King; he will save us." Such a link, however, seems like little more than wishful thinking — there is just no good reason to imagine that any of the authors read that verse and felt inspired to dived the American government into legislative, judicial and executive branches.


The fact of the matter is, the Bible does not provide for any specific form of government outside of, perhaps, a monarchy — _exactly_ the system of government which the founders of America fought to separate themselves from (and even then, the example of the monarchy is only in the Old Testament, not the Christian New Testament). Any attempt to link biblical passages with the Constitution requires a great deal of imagination and a considerable dependence upon metaphor. Curiously, such an argument is often offered by fundamentalists who tend to rely heavily on literalist rather than metaphorical interpretations of the Bible.

The Constitution also does not embody the Ten Commandments in any way, another common argument from those who claim that the Constitution is linked to Christianity. As a matter of fact, it should be pointed out that the first two of the Ten Commandments are effectively repudiated because the Constitutional protection of religious freedom allows people to worship various gods, not to mention make and worship graven images.

Another problem with the claim that the Constitution embodies Christian principles lies in Article VI, which stipulates that "no religious Test shall ever be required as a Qualification to any Office or public Trust under the United States." If the authors of the Constitution did indeed wish to create a document designed to favor Christianity, why would religious tests (common in the colonies at the time) be specifically forbidden?


*Complaints About a Secular Constitution*
The Constitution is, in fact, unusually secular for the time when it was written. That this was very obvious to the people at the time can be seen in the fact that so many Christian preachers stood up and attacked it specifically _because_ it lacked any overt protection or promotion of Christianity. A favorite target seems to have been the prohibition of any religious tests for public offices — many Christian leaders wanted religious tests on the national level as well as the state level.

Isaac Kramnick and R. Laurence Moore, in their book _The Godless Constitution_, quote an article widely reprinted at the time which complained that, without religious tests, the following would have a say in politics: "1st. Quakers, who will make the blacks saucy, and at the same time deprive us of the means of defence - 2dly. Mahometans, who ridicule the Trinity - 3dly. Deists, abominable wretches - 4thly. Negroes, the seed of Cain - 5thly. Beggars, who when set on horseback will ride to the devil - 6thly. Jews etc. etc."

Kramnick and Moore quote a number of others who wrote in newspapers at the time; many reflect the above concern with Quakers whose pacifism and anti-slavery stance seems to have given many the sort of shudders which are today reserved for the most extreme "cults." Writers complained about how the authors of the Constitution showed "general disregard of" and "cold indifference towards religion."

One person observed that the "Constitution is de(i)stical in principle, and in all probability the composers had no thought of God in all their conclusions." What a difference two centuries make: this is exactly the argument made by separationists today while fundamentalist Christians, the theological and intellectual heirs of the quoted individual, vigorously argue exactly the opposite. So conservative Christians complained that the Constitution was too secular when it was being voted on, but now that they are stuck with it contemporary conservative Christians argue that their religion and beliefs are actually embedded in the text after all.

 

Christianity vs. The Constitution - Christian Principles in the Constitution?


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 2, 2015)

daws101 said:


> *Myth*:
> _The Constitution reflects Christian principles and morals._
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, and you called me a wall of text.

If you had taken any World Religions course prior to 9/11, there would be no argument that Islam and the Quaran are more wrapped up in the ideals of government that Christianity or the Bible. In fact, the Quaran tries to be a codifying sequel to the Bible. It attempts to unravel the enigmas of the Bible and apply them to daily life. 

As far as the Constitution goes, the main point is that certain rights are unalienable. That's not referring to alienation. It means that no temporal power can place a lien on them


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2015)

Treeshepherd said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > *Myth*:
> ...


your wall of text was an actual wall mine is a decorative border .  
as to the rest I did.
as opposed to an imaginary supernatural power?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 2, 2015)

jillian said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I dont' care who I haven't heard of is concerned with what on this topic. The reality is that Islam is a murder plague.


----------

